# charging Interpretation for PFT



## Libby C (Feb 5, 2016)

My Dr is questioning whether we can charge for PFT interpretation only. Never having done this before I wanted to see if anyone else does. I think it would work if I used 94010 with a 26 modifier. Does anyone do this? The test is performed at the local hospital and my Doctor is only providing the interpretation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kentuckygirl1984 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes you can bill for the interpretation of a PFT I used to work for a pulmonary practice and we did these all the time. If it is done in the hospital, you would code just what was done by the pft report with a modifier 26 showing that it was the doctors interpretation.


----------



## Libby C (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks so much.


----------



## lpigg1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kentuckygirl1984 said:


> Yes you can bill for the interpretation of a PFT I used to work for a pulmonary practice and we did these all the time. If it is done in the hospital, you would code just what was done by the pft report with a modifier 26 showing that it was the doctors interpretation.


What date of service do you use for billing the PFT with modifier 26?  The interpretation date or date of service?  Thanks.


----------

